# Couple of Butt shots.



## robertwsimpson (Jul 28, 2010)

3 Exposure HDR images.  Hope you enjoy, and C&C is always welcome!


----------



## Neil S. (Jul 28, 2010)

These are real nice.

Can you please give us the body/lens/settings please?

I like the bokeh in #1, outstanding.

Although I like #2, I feel that slightly more DOF to show the Aston Martin badge in focus might have been better. Maybe cropped slightly looser too.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments and comments.

Canon 50d W/ 70-200 f/2.8 IS
first was: ISO100, f/4, 200mm, 1/160 sec +-1 1/3 EV bracketing
second was: ISO400, f/4, 200mm, 1/500 sec +-2 EV bracketing


----------



## wwwphil (Jul 28, 2010)

I like the increasing blur enhances well, congratulations.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 28, 2010)

Why do you feel you need to do HDR here?


----------



## Neil S. (Jul 28, 2010)

robertwsimpson said:


> Thanks for the compliments and comments.
> 
> Canon 50d W/ 70-200 f/2.8 IS
> first was: ISO100, f/4, 200mm, 1/160 sec +-1 1/3 EV bracketing
> second was: ISO400, f/4, 200mm, 1/500 sec +-2 EV bracketing


 
The Canon 70-200mm 2.8L IS (I & II) are such amazing lenses. I am so glad I got one, worth every last penny.

I hear that the bokeh on the version I is actually superior to the version II.

From the looks of this shot I feel thats probably true, that lens has some seriously beautiful bokeh! :thumbup:


----------



## robertwsimpson (Jul 28, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> Why do you feel you need to do HDR here?



Scene included dynamic range that was past what one exposure could capture effectively.  Especially at ISO400.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Jul 28, 2010)

Neil S. said:


> robertwsimpson said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the compliments and comments.
> ...



thanks


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 28, 2010)

Some nice looking ladies there, lol.

You must have some cool friends to let you just set up a tripod and everything right in the middle of an Aston Martin show room...

They both seem like they could use a little more DOF though.  Especially the last one.

Actually, on the last one - I think a step or two back and to the side would have helped.


robertwsimpson said:


> 3 Exposure HDR images.



Didn't even notice - so, well done.  :thumbup:


----------



## robertwsimpson (Jul 28, 2010)

These are handheld

if I wanted to set up a tripod, it wouldn't be a problem, though, as this is where I work.


----------



## Neil S. (Jul 28, 2010)

robertwsimpson said:


> These are handheld
> 
> if I wanted to set up a tripod, it wouldn't be a problem, though, as this is where I work.


 
Ya its unreal how well the latest generation IS works.


----------



## McNugget801 (Jul 28, 2010)

no need for HDR here.. its almost as if you use HDR as a crutch.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 28, 2010)

McNugget801 said:


> no need for HDR here.. its almost as if you use HDR as a crutch.



Sorry, but I don't see how you could possibly say that without having been there, and seen the light.  I would have never known it was HDR if he hadn't said so (which is good).  That doesn't mean there was no need for it - maybe without it, the details outside the window would be blown out...  Who knows...  I wasn't there, so I have no clue.

And I don't generally even like HDR...

Hell, FILM is HDR, compared to digital.  Is that a crutch?  I get shots straight off the scanner that just aren't possible in one digital frame.  Yes, it's a small difference, but it is a difference.


----------



## Neil S. (Jul 28, 2010)

McNugget801 said:


> no need for HDR here.. its almost as if you use HDR as a crutch.


 
#1 is a good shot though

#2 had some really great potential if composed slightly better as well

Does it really matter if he uses HDR or not if they are good shots?

I don't personally think so.


----------



## McNugget801 (Jul 28, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> And I don't generally even like HDR...
> 
> Hell, FILM is HDR, compared to digital.  Is that a crutch?  I get shots straight off the scanner that just aren't possible in one digital frame.  Yes, it's a small difference, but it is a difference.



I shoot plenty of HDR 
Robert here just uses HDR to make up for his lack of skills.


----------



## Neil S. (Jul 28, 2010)

McNugget801 said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > And I don't generally even like HDR...
> ...


 
I got to tell you that you are out of line here pal.

This was totally uncalled for.

Just move along if you can't add anything productive to the discussion.


----------



## rallysman (Jul 28, 2010)

Neil S. said:


> Does it really matter if he uses HDR or not if they are good shots?
> 
> I don't personally think so.


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 28, 2010)

rallysman said:


> Neil S. said:
> 
> 
> > Does it really matter if he uses HDR or not if they are good shots?
> ...


 

+1


----------



## robertwsimpson (Jul 29, 2010)

lol


----------



## Neil S. (Jul 29, 2010)

Who was that guy by the way, and why does he hate you lol?


----------



## Neil S. (Jul 29, 2010)

D-B-J said:


> rallysman said:
> 
> 
> > Neil S. said:
> ...


 
Why thank you guys lol. :thumbup:

I can't stand people acting like that.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Jul 29, 2010)

I dunno.  It's the internet, who cares.


----------



## Neil S. (Jul 29, 2010)

Ya true enough.


----------



## McNugget801 (Jul 29, 2010)

Neil S. said:


> Just move along if you can't add anything productive to the discussion.


 
I suggest that you take your own advice rather than bicker with someone online.

Robert
Stop giving crappy advise to others and break outside your cookie cutter processing methods. If your little buddies here want to you encourage you to produce garbage have at it.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Jul 29, 2010)

Dear McNugget801,

There was no bickering in this thread until your arrival.  Also, since you only left a derogatory comment, rather than offering anything with any constructive value whatsoever, I choose to disregard your comment completely.  If you would like to offer up something of value, I welcome it.  If not, move along.

Kisses,
Robert


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 29, 2010)

I need a screen cleaner.. thanks!!!!


----------



## Neil S. (Jul 29, 2010)

McNugget801 said:


> Neil S. said:
> 
> 
> > Just move along if you can't add anything productive to the discussion.
> ...


 
LOL

This is the 1st time I have even seen most of you guys. I have been here for under 2 weeks.

Robert is right that everything was fine until you showed up.

Once you did and started insulting people, things went bad.

These are facts, and I could care less if you agree or not.

Move along troll.


----------



## McNugget801 (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## Heck (Jul 29, 2010)

Robert must of gave Mcnugget "crappy advise" one time and now he is paying him back.  

You should of paid cash for a few cars and took them to a better location were the light would of been perfect. That is what a real potog would do lol.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Jul 29, 2010)

Yeah maybe I'll do that one day... the better location part, not the paying cash part


----------



## NateS (Jul 29, 2010)

These are nice shots.  I used to agree that HDR wasn't needed on a lot of robert's photos....but then I realized something.  The final result is what matters....who really cares how you got there?  If Robert uses 20 images blended (even though they wouldn't all be needed) but gets a good end result then kudos.  

That said, I can definitely see that the outside portion would have been blown out to bits without at least 2 images blended.  I am slightly appalled, however, at the orange peel next to the license plate on that DBS.


----------



## Neil S. (Jul 29, 2010)

I didn't even really notice that before.

What is causing it? Or is that just the car?

I am a bit lost on this one....


----------



## AlexL (Jul 29, 2010)

very nice butts you got there.


----------



## Neil S. (Jul 29, 2010)

You have to be careful naming a thread this way.....you may end up being the butt of a joke or two.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Jul 29, 2010)

lol thanks I think?

The orange peel is the texture of the paint... it's textured, but in person, it is not as dramatic.  The HDR is definitely enhancing the contrast there.


----------



## Neil S. (Jul 29, 2010)

Ahh ok.

Thanks. :thumbup:


----------

